# IP-Sec VPN mit Netgear FVS336G und Shrew Soft Client einrichten



## Asterix-Ac (11. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche gute Anleitungen (am besten für doofe), wie ich einen VPN-Tunnel mit dem Netgear FVS336G und dem Shrew Soft VPN Client zustande bekomme.
Der Client wird sowohl über UMTS, als auch hinter einem Router laufen.
Die Anleitung von Shrew Soft ist für die Tonne
Für Hilfestellungen bin ich echt Dankbar. Ich hantiere schon 2 Tage mit dem Zeug rum und kein Erfolg in Sicht

Asterix


----------



## Asterix-Ac (12. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe nun einen Tunnel zustande bekommen.
Ich habe nur noch folgendes Problem:

Ich gehe von aussen mit einem Mobil-Stick an die VPN-Leitung.
Der Router liegt im T-Online-Netz. Das hat von aussen eine andere IP als innen.
Ich vermute, dass ich deshalb  immer  folgenden  Fehler bekomme : Not supported nested SA
Da ich mit DynDns den Router angegeben habe - also die T-Online - interne IP. 
Pingen kann ich von aussen den Router.
Nur das Log des Routers sagt das.

Weiß jemand, wie ich das lösen kann?

Asterix


----------

